# Wheel refurb, powder coated v painted



## id_doug

A little while ago I was asking about information about wheel refurb places local to me for a work colleague but I have now started to look at some of these for myself. I have recently give a set of winter alloys a quick refurb for my car and sprayed them in an anthracite colour. The thing is I think the look sweet as on my car (IMO) and I am now thinking of getting my main set done but professionally as they will be on the car longer periods of time.

The main question is what is the pro and cons between powder coated refurbs and painted refurbs? Is either better than the other?

Any views on this would be appreciated.


----------



## bigslippy

No idea myself , but good question:thumb:


----------



## VIPER

As a rule, powder coating is generally accepted as the more durable and chip resistant, so on a regular use car, I think I'd go with powder coating. 

That said, I did repaint some alloys myself recently (as posted on here), but as the wheels are for a show car and won't see any real use, I deemed the painting option was sufficient - plus I wanted to see if I could do it myself and make a good enough job.

I don't profess to be an expert on powder coating by any stretch of imagination, so will bow out now and defer to those with greater knowledge than me in this area


----------



## Rogc

Is powdeer coating the final finish. I may be wrong but I thought it was used as a base, and then the colour was applied over the top. At least thats what was shown on that "excellent" programme wheeler dealers.

Powder coating is more likely to be harder than 2K paint and much harded than cellulose paint. From experience how well paint holds up over time is 95% down to the preparation and the first layer of product put down. Whilst powder coating is hard, stone impacts may have more of an effect than with traditional paints which will be softer and therefore more flexible. Therefore putting paint over powder coat as long as the correct primer is used should give a longer life than either powder or paint in its own right.

HTH

Just re read what Viper has stated above. I dont disagree at all, but experience with powder coated products has shown that it they do chip the damage is as a rule worse than on 2K paint.


----------



## Dixondmn

After much research and consideration I had mine sprayed rather than powder coated. the finish is flawless, and i'd also heard that the temperatures involved in powder coating "could" cause issues if they needed re-re-doing again in future.


----------



## id_doug

Some interesting points and theories. 

Also, if the wheels are powder coated would traditional wheel maintenance products still apply or work i.e. wheel waxes and sealers like C5 or Poorboys wheel wax?


----------



## marccowley

Yeah, as aleady said powder coating is for longetivity, spraying will usially give you a better finish but requires a lot better prep work for it to last and not crack or bubble. Wheel sealnts will still work fine.


----------



## RedUntilDead

Apples and oranges.
Powder coating is a harder coating and comes in limited colours. For instance rather than a bright silver you get a darker grey. 
It isn`t chip resistant by any means and once you get the slightest chip, water/ salt can get behind and start lifting the finish. You can do your best but you cant really touch in powder coating like you can a spray finish.
Also remember, only metal can be powder coated so if you have plastic centre trims they wont match. I have never found a colour match in aerosol or even a paint mixer who could, match a silver powder coat finish.
You can have your wheels sprayed with your tyres on (not ideal) but you cant if you want them powder coated.
I have a black bm and think the powder coat colour/finish will suit better than the bright silver paint that they are now.
Wish I had pictures of all the wheels I have done to show you:wall:


----------



## Lupostef

Powdercoating for me, more durable.
Seal as i normally would with planet polish wheel sealant.


----------



## ben.beesley

Powdercoated for me any day, just ask around for the best place near you tho as if you get the powder mix wrong it all goes **** up!! (a mate of mine had to go without his car for over a week due to there muck up!) if money's tight tho you can get a good finish using a rattle can, just leave a decent drying time between primer colour coat and lacquer


----------



## DonB

Went with powdercoated for mine. Very pleased with the results.

Pic of powdercoated wheel:


----------



## craigblues

Looking good. How much did it cost you for the set?


----------



## John @ PB

id_doug said:


> Some interesting points and theories.
> 
> Also, if the wheels are powder coated would traditional wheel maintenance products still apply or work i.e. wheel waxes and sealers like C5 or Poorboys wheel wax?


Absolutely.

I've used Autobahn, Poorboys Wheel Sealant and Wolf's Rim Shield on various powder coated wheels and they've worked perfectly.

I find untreated powder coated wheels seem more slick than untreated painted wheels too.

Powder coating is used on all manner of machinery which spends its time at the bottom of the sea so it's fair to say it's pretty durable!


----------



## new to vw

Hi there I have just gone for powdercoating myself. Just bought a set of Golf MK5 GT TDI rims that had been painted black..Local powder coaters are doing them for £35+VAT each..


----------



## Reflectology

i would go painted myself....have seen many a powder coated wheel go milky white and look sh4t....and these were from well respected companies that did them....every powder coated wheel i have come across have looked cack....it may be down to products used for cleaning etc but when you advise of the best products for the job and the milky stains come back its like a problem with the coating itself....just my opinion....


----------



## Craikeybaby

I had a couple of sets of rims powder coated at Laptab in Birmingham, the first set still looked great after 5 years and 80,000 miles when I sold the car. They do advise not to use wheel cleaning products though, just mild detergent and wax them.


----------



## John @ PB

Reflectology said:


> i would go painted myself....have seen many a powder coated wheel go milky white and look sh4t....and these were from well respected companies that did them....every powder coated wheel i have come across have looked cack....it may be down to products used for cleaning etc but when you advise of the best products for the job and the milky stains come back its like a problem with the coating itself....just my opinion....


Over 6 years on these still look pretty awesome I reckon..... http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=208369


----------



## lemkey

RedUntilDead said:


> Powder coating is a harder coating and comes in limited colours.


On the contrary, powders are available in a gazillion colours, with metallic/pearlescent flake mixes aswell.

Powder coating certainly is a more durable finish, but it is harder and doesnt take so well to being flexed. this can lead to craking and flaking on a poorly prepped wheel.
Alloy/aluminium wheels develop an oxide layer underneath powdercoated finishes, so it is vital that the wheel is primed with an acid etch primer, to ensure the powdercoat bonds properly, and the oxide layer cannot form.

Wet painted finished are easier to scratch, but flex far better.
They also look bloody amazing.
Their shine cannot be matched by a powdercoat finish.


----------



## Spirit Detailing

If you drive the car fast as a rule (I know you shouldn't!! ) then spraying is the best option for the wheels.

If its just to run about town mostly, then powder-coat.


----------



## id_doug

Thanks for all the input. I have spoke to two local companies who do wheel refurbs. Both painted and powder coated. Interestingly enough, one company said they even use a powder coat primer when painting wheels. The general answer I got was powder coating is more durable and is great if your going for a complete refurb / colour change. Both company's only recommended painting if your trying to match OEM wheel colour. The prices I have been quoted are £260 / £295 for four wheels powder coated.

I am now just trying to make my mind up wether to get this done or getting my boot lid resprayed, which has bird etching on it from the previous owner. Decisions, decisions.

Again thanks for all the input :thumb:


----------



## DonB

craigblues said:


> Looking good. How much did it cost you for the set?


I paid about £240 ish for the set of 4.

That included them painting the centre caps with normal paint, so very good value IMO


----------



## RedUntilDead

lemkey said:


> On the contrary, powders are available in a gazillion colours, with metallic/pearlescent flake mixes aswell.
> 
> Powder coating certainly is a more durable finish, but it is harder and doesnt take so well to being flexed. this can lead to craking and flaking on a poorly prepped wheel.
> Alloy/aluminium wheels develop an oxide layer underneath powdercoated finishes, so it is vital that the wheel is primed with an acid etch primer, to ensure the powdercoat bonds properly, and the oxide layer cannot form.
> 
> Wet painted finished are easier to scratch, but flex far better.
> They also look bloody amazing.
> Their shine cannot be matched by a powdercoat finish.


On the contrary, do you know how many different shades of silver (for instance) are available in rattle can/paint? I suspect you do
They add a clear powdercoat lacquer finish so why wouldn`t this finish match a wet paint? Mine came out the shiniest I have ever seen on a wheel to be honest:thumb:

OP have you not got a local powder coater to talk to?
I used city powder coaters in Birmingham. At £20 a wheel you could still be quids in if you currier your wheels.


----------



## tomtech

RedUntilDead said:


> OP have you not got a local powder coater to talk to?
> I used city powder coaters in Birmingham. At £20 a wheel you could still be quids in if you currier your wheels.


ive used city powder coaters birmingham before for various bits and bobs mostly bike parts but they do a good job there


----------



## Dixondmn

wow, thread resurrection! 

I'd still opt for a wet finish.... personally.


----------



## Coopertim

I had mine sprayed at my bmw dealer bodyshop, they did a crackijg job, the gloss black is superb, great finish and are holding up fine, its a daily driver doesnt see any kind of thrashing though, just abit of spirited dual carriageway driving to get the exhaust going


----------



## tomtech

I know I will be going spray option on mine next month powder coating is nice but not as easy to repair as spray when it chips or if you catch the curb you could end up taking quite a bit of , thou im no expert


----------



## Mr.Mexi

Just made the decision on my A4 s line wheels.due to corrosion,my only option is to get them media blasted to fully remove the corrosion.this leaves a mottled surface though so powder coating will cover this.I'm having the spokes and faces painted & laquered for a factory look though....best of both worlds! I'll post pics when they're done.


----------



## Old-scool- m3

I recently saw a set of lotus Esprit wheels that had been powder coated and although the general finish wasn't too bad, there were loads of defects beneath the coating as if the wheels were stripped then coated without any rectification work carried out.
I can't comment on any other powder coated wheels but going off what I saw, I'd have my wheels painted every time.


----------



## Natalie

I'm getting mine powder coated soon in a lovely shiny dark chrome :argie:


----------



## craigeh123

Shadow chrome is the nuts good call Natalie , what colours your car ?


----------



## Natalie

Reflex silver, the standard wheels are chrome but are badly corroded now


----------



## hap

Who is doing them Natalie i am looking at doin mine but same dilemma powder or wet spray but that only face not back of wheel .wheel doc in scunny has mixed review but said can do base powder and then wet spray?


----------



## Natalie

hap said:


> Who is doing them Natalie i am looking at doin mine but same dilemma powder or wet spray but that only face not back of wheel .wheel doc in scunny has mixed review but said can do base powder and then wet spray?


I'm probably getting them done by Aerocoat in Norwich, not ideal having to courier them but seen a few examples and they look great + pretty close to oem.


----------



## craigeh123

im sure aerocoat where the people that did a frame in chrome powder years ago in streetfighters - i couldnt tell the difference between the powdercoat and my frame id spent 20+ hours hand mirror polishing


----------



## Le Rocco

Having had my rocco wheels painted AND powder coated I'd say this

Having the wheels painted gave an AWSOME finish! I'd not seen as deep a shine on black wheels before, got lots of comments on them. The downside is they didn't last 12 months before the paint was poc-marked (that was with weekly clean and monthly polish/wax)

Having the wheels powder coated they look exactly the same as day one (roughly 9 months on) BUT they are nowhere near the finish of when they were painted. I was actually a little disappointed putting them back on the car, not as silky smooth a finish and not that shine like when they were painted.

I guess you pay your money and take your chance, I paid a similar amount for both. The powder coating appears to be much more robust but I do miss that finish!


----------



## Mr.Mexi

Pics as promised.powder coated & painted...straight onto the car.

In a couple of weeks,I'll polish & seal them....


----------



## organisys

marccowley said:


> Yeah, as aleady said powder coating is for longetivity, spraying will usially give you a better finish but requires a lot better prep work for it to last and not crack or bubble. Wheel sealnts will still work fine.


This 100%

If they are daily or wheels that will see winter use or aggressive wheel cleaner I would always go power coat if the wheels are OEM level quality.

I've run both sprayed and coated wheels on a number of cars and powder coating has proved to be much more durable.


----------

